# Bergwerk Mercury (SL) Erfahrungsbericht



## sid_25 (26. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wende mich mit paar Fragen an euch. Kann mir einer vielleicht den Unterschied zwischen "Bergwerk Mercury Endurance" und "Bergwerk Mercury" erklären. Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Rahmen? Und die Frage aller Fragen die Preisfrage, kennt vielleicht einer von euch einen günstigen Online-Shop?

Ich danke euch schon im voraus für die Antworten!

Grüße aus Berlin
Sid


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. November 2006)

Bei BErgwerk gibt es prinzipiell drei Ausstattungsklassen, Ecco, Endurance und Race. Gemein ist allen dreien, daß sie auf dem gleichen Rahmenmodell aufbauen - in diesen Falle dem Mercury (SL).

Über die Qualität und den Wert des Rahmens eines Mercury kann man sich streiten. Meinen Rahmen habe ich 2004 erworben, aus diesem Grunde kann ich lediglich Auskunft über das seinerzeit verkaufte Modell geben. Der Rahmen  des Mercury ist nicht schlecht verarbeitet, zeigt allerdings beim normalen Mercury einige 'Schwächen', die ich für unnötig halte. So ist das Unterrohr leider zum Tretlager hin nicht querovalisiert - das gibt es nur beim Mercury SL, was letztlich in einem Defizit der Tretlagersteifigkeit beim den großen Rahmengrößen resultiert. 
Der Zuggegenhalter für die Schaltung hinten ist leider so 'schräg' angebracht, daß sich möglicherweise der Zug auf Dauer in den Lack und dann ins Aluminium des Gegenhalters gräbt. Eine weitere Detailschwäche ist die zu tief siztende untere Schraube für den Trinkflaschenhalter am Sitzrohr - der Einsatz eines Down-Swing Umwerfers (insbesondere des SRAM NextGen) ist problematisch bis nicht machbar, es sei denn man feilt und schwächt damit das Umwerfermaterial (es soll Leute geben, die das tun ...). Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Detailfragen nicht schon in den neuen Rahmengenerationen gelöst wurden. Es wäre schade wenn nicht.

Das Mercury SL ist ein auf Leicht getrimmter Mercury Rahmen. Auffälligstes Merkmal ist der Hinterbau, der in zwei Sitzstreben am Sitzrohr mündet - beim Mercury ohne SL ist das ein sehr schick aussehnder 'Monostay' Hinterbau. Geschmack ist aber eine streitbare Sache. Am SL stört mich, daß das Gesamtgewicht des Fahrers nicht mehr als 90 kg sein soll. Bei Rennen spielt das eh keine Rolle. Ein letzter Kritikpunkt ist das durch eine Reduzierhülse eingepaßte Schaftrohr des Sattels. Vielleicht ist das endlich auch ad acta gelegt worden.

Schön am Bergwerk allgemein ist, daß noch aufsitzende/aufbauende Steuersätze verbaut werden müssen/sollen/können. Ich persönlich mag die verpressten Semi-wie-auch-immer-Steuersätze nicht, bei denen die Lagerschalen quasi eins mit dem Steuersatztubus sind. Man diskutiert noch, ob sich an dieser hochbelasteten Stelle nicht irreparable Ermüdungserscheinungen zeigen könnten. Nun ja ... 

Es fährt sich gut! Vor allem aber im Mittelgebirge, wo ich es lange Zeit gefahren bin, ist es einfach perfekt zu fahren, vor allem bergauf(!). Bergab kommen selten Übersturzgefühle auf. Im Berliner Umland taugt aber dieses MTB gar nix! Mein Umzug hierher ist leider ohne Berge erfolgt. Allenthalben in die noch nicht durch unsere Rentenkassen und linke Umschichtungspolitik sanierten SBZ-Straßen machen ein ordentliches MTB vonnöten - oder man fährt weiter auf den von Kötern zugeschissenen Berliner Innenstadtstraßen - aber dafür ist das Mercury einfach zu schade.

Mein Tipp: andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, prüfe genau, wem Du Dein Geld geben willst. Allerdings ist Bergwerk keine schlechte Wahl, soviel. Du solltest Dir ein MTB selber aufbauen und dazu vielleicht einen Acros AH-06 mit Keramikkugeln einbauen lassen. Dann hast Du ein HighTech Teil, das so gut wie unzerstörbar ist und um Längen technisch besser als der am Mercury wirklich wie hingekotzt aussehende Chris-King Steuersatz ist! Das Yankee-Marketing ist einfach nur besser und demgemäß plärren hier viele das dämliche PR-Geblubbere nach. Auch das ist aber zur Hälfte Geschmacksangelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (27. November 2006)

Mist ... Zensur ...


----------



## sid_25 (27. November 2006)

Hallo, wow, das nenne ich eine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort! Ich finde diesen Rahmen richtig geil, aber werde noch mal schauen was es so auf dem Markt gibt, ob man eventuell ein besseres Teil für das Gelb geboten bekommt. 

Danke und Grüße
sid


----------



## RolsRacer (15. Dezember 2006)

Eisenfaust hat glaube ich alles gesagt. Habe auch das 2004er SL und wiege knapp unter 90kg. Dafür sind die 160er Bremsen zu schwach, selbst im Mittelgebirge. Da muss ggf. nachgerüstet werden.
Mit 1,94m und Rahmengröße L ist das Bike nach meinem Empfinden nicht zu klein und, wie ich finde, äußerst agil.
Der extrem leichte Alu-Rahmen des SL macht das Mercury zum "Bergmeister".
Leichtere Alurahmen gibts kaum.
Ausprobieren! Ein Besuch in Pforzheim lohnt und Bikes zum ausgiebigen Probefahren gibts genügend, inclusive Werkstattbesichtigung.


----------

